

Apple, Google and Microsoft have a lot to learn from Amazon - anveshreddyj
http://thetechleverage.tumblr.com/post/65301682068/apple-google-and-microsoft-have-a-lot-to-learn-from

======
dlu
It may be great that Amazon's investing activities are heavy in CAPEX, but
that doesn't mean that is how all tech companies should operate. Especially
since the companies mentioned have rather different lines of business and
business models

